# reliability of the new M3 e46, r u guys satisfied?



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

To all,
I have owned 
00 323ci blk/blk
01 330ci silver/blk
02 330ci white/blk

however, one of the main reason I stayed away from the M3 is due to the fact it's having a lot of problems. I have been hearing crazy story about LSD locking up, engine making funny sounds etc. Now, it's got me really worried and stuck with the 330ci for so long. Now, I am not sure if all that I have been hearing is true or not. I need confirmation from people on the board to know if these claims are correct of just a small percentage. for example, one of my friend has a M3 and it's constantly in the shop for repair. What is up with that???

Please advise, a positive feedback might get me into a 03 silverstone/cinnamon M3. That color is so sweet 

LIL Raja


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *
> 
> Please advise, a positive feedback might get me into a 03 silverstone/cinnamon M3. That color is so sweet
> 
> LIL Raja *


Silverstone no longer available.....


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: reliability of the new M3 e46, r u guys satisfied?*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Silverstone no longer available..... *


somebody just shoot me. ahhhhh.

lil raja


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Couldn't be happier with mine... Although I think it's still a little bit early to judge its reliability @ 2,387 miles...


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Couldn't be happier with mine... Although I think it's still a little bit early to judge its reliability @ 2,387 miles... *


Dude, will you drive your car already! 

I already have 2400+ on mine! Of course, a good chunk of that was driving to LA and back last weekend. 

No issues with my car so far (knocks on desk).


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine's good so far, and I think they already have all the quality issues nailed down, definitely will be fine by the time you get your car...

You can probably special order silverstone, but it's probably $1800 or so, whatever they charge for special order paint.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> *
> 
> Dude, will you drive your car already!
> 
> ...


With my travel schedule, it'll take me a couple years to put 10,000 miles on it...  I've been driving it since Monday this week though... :thumb:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

RSKeisuke said:


> *
> You can probably special order silverstone, but it's probably $1800 or so, whatever they charge for special order paint. *


No, Silverstone is no longer available, even those in the UK can't get it through Individual.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> No, Silverstone is no longer available, even those in the UK can't get it through Individual. *


damn that sucks. How are you liking your M3 so far?

LIL Raja


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *
> 
> damn that sucks. How are you liking your M3 so far?
> 
> LIL Raja *


Love it! 7500 flawless miles. :thumb:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Love it! 7500 flawless miles. :thumb: *


any clunking noise when shifting gears? or is the car so much fun that who give a f***.

:bigpimp:

LIL RAJA


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *
> 
> any clunking noise when shifting gears? or is the car so much fun that who give a f***.
> 
> ...


The clunking is probably just the design of the drivetrain....


----------

